# Update on my last chick



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

This little guy is so cute, and my son is smitten with him.  I'm still worried about him after finding out he was stunted. I'm hoping he's progressing better that expected. I've been feeding him every 4 hours with the occasional feeding in between. He's about 73 grams now at 23 days, he's gained 30 grams in 4 days. How do I get his weight up to where it should be without force feeding him, although he is a little hog. 

His daddy is a lutino, he also has to be split to pied. His mama is cinnamon pearl pied. I've established he's pied. Could he be pearl also?


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Gah! He's adorable! 73 grams sounds pretty good to me, that's a tad more than my 6 week old tiel weighs but mine spent half of his life sick so he's kind of small. 30 grams in 4 days sounds great!


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

your little guy sure is a cutie, I have just started hand feeding my little guy, now i know on the forums some say let the crop completly empty before the next feed, although in my hand rearing book it say's you shouldnt allow the crop to completly empty as this can effect development and always feed when there is around 25% left in the crop, well i have been doing that and my little guy's crop is emptying really fast, I dont think i am quite getting the amounts in I should be, he's still putting up a bit of a fight, but i am feeding roughly every 3 hrs now, according to age he should be on less feeds, but i am finding this is working fine for me, his crop seems to be working well, and he is getting better with each feed, bit long winded i know but maybe keep an eye on his crop and feed before it is empty.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I just want to chime in because I had the opposite experience of Jenny- I was feeding Phoenix when his crop still had a little food in it, and he developed sour crop. I was very obsessive with formula temps so I can't help think that's why. I'm sure it depends on the individual chick whether or not feeding when there's still some food in the crop is okay. If your baby's crop isn't a super fast emptier, I would probably wait until it empties all the way because say you feed him 7 CCs, then feed him again 4 hours later when he still has some food in there, then again 4 hours later when he's not completely empty, there's probably still a little bit of food from the first feeding left that can go sour.

Not trying to just disagree with Jenny of course, I just wanted to add my experience. I certainly wish I could have fed Phoenix more frequently when his crop wasn't empty all the way, but it didn't work for us. 

Hopefully Srtiels will make an appearance


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I was advised to let the crop empty at least once a day, from Midnight to about 8 he's not fed. However he's a little porker. I let him eat on demand though, roughly every 3.5 hours because he was so under weight last week.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes i think it really depends on individual experiences and chicks and finding what works for you, my little guy does pretty much empty completly when he misses that feed in the night, so my little guy's crop is emptying fully at least once a day, but I also can see Birdnerds point and being careful not to create sour crop, it's a matter of judging what works best for your little one and every chick will be differnt.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

He is a cutie  It's hard to tell if he is also pearled.

As to crop I learned to always allow the crop to fully empty between each feeding. If you don't you may not know if there is a problem until it has established itself.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

In 8 days he's went from a tiny little stunted thing to a butterball eating millet. I can't weigh him because the battery on my scale died, but he is really grown in that week.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Your little guy is sooo cute! He is right on schedule now, and you probably could slow down on his feedings. Below is the schedule I use and the weights to expect during each age. Your tiel is just over the 3 weeks of age and is 73 grams! That is awesome coming from being stunted!!! Just continue to watch his weight. 

This is the schedule I use:
7am, 12pm, 5pm, 11pm from 15 to 23 days old - 7-10cc
7am, 12pm, 11pm from 24 to 34 days old - 11-15cc
7am, 11pm from 35 to 44 days old - 11-15cc
7am from 45 days old until weaned - 11-15cc

Age Weight (In Grams)
0-2 days	4-6
3-6 days	5-12
1-2 weeks	12-45
*2-3 weeks	45-72*
3-4 weeks	72-108
4-5 weeks	80-120
5-6 weeks	80-90
6-7 weeks	80-95
7 weeks - Adult	90-110


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What a change...your little one looks great! And looks like it is a pearl pied.
_*-----------------------------------------------------*_
_*7am, 12pm, 5pm, 11pm from 15 to 23 days old - 7-10cc*_
_*7am, 12pm, 11pm from 24 to 34 days old - 11-15cc*_
_*7am, 11pm from 35 to 44 days old - 11-15cc*_
_*7am from 45 days old until weaned - 11-15cc*_
_*------------------------------------------------------------*_

Not to dispute the previous posting...I'm just posting from personal experience. Most of the amounts listed above are excessive for the average tiel. A tiel should never be fed over 10cc. It is best to be conservative and feed 10% of body weight. less chances of crop problems, growth and weight are better, and this totally reduces the risk of creating tiels that can be prone to fatty liver or obesity problems later in life.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

your little guy is doing great.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

_Not to dispute the previous posting...I'm just posting from personal experience. Most of the amounts listed above are excessive for the average tiel. A tiel should never be fed over 10cc. It is best to be conservative and feed 10% of body weight. less chances of crop problems, growth and weight are better, and this totally reduces the risk of creating tiels that can be prone to fatty liver or obesity problems later in life._

 I guess i forgot to mention that the cc's listed are general, and I always try to give them enough to fill their crops. Sometimes they don't want all i try to provide, sometimes they want a little more, here and there. i have found that they usually take less than the 11 to 15cc listed. Sorry for mentioning this part


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm so glad he's got approval and I'm thrilled he's going to be pied and pearled. I'll cut back on the amount of his feeding. He's not going to be happy though. I've been keeping him in time with the younger babies, as they have been on every 2-3 hours. Can I keep him on every 3 hours for a couple more days until the others get older and just cut back on the amount I'm feeding him?

I have been trying to figure out if his daddy was split to anything, it looks like unless there is something more hidden daddy is lutino split to pied and pearl and mama is cinnamon pearl pied. Don't know if daddy is split to cinnamon but his sisters are cinnamon, so there is a good chance he is, right? His sibling has a pinkish almost rose quartz colored eye. 

How do you figure out X1 and X2? It looks like there would be different outcomes if the lutino, cinnamon, and pearl were on separate genes than if they were on the same gene.

I forgot to mention he just weighed in at 84 grams. I'm cutting back to 4 times a day, as my older babies are so small compared to him, the largest is 78 at 7 weeks old. I'm tempted to go back to two feedings a day as one cries every time he sees me feed the younger babies. 

This is the schedule I've been going by:

Hatch - 4 days Feed every 2 hours (even at night)
5 days - 8 days Feed every 3 hours (even at night)
9 days - 14 days Feed every 4 hours (sleep 11pm - 6am)
2 wks - 4 wks Feed 4 times per day (7am - 1pm - 6pm - 11pm) offer millet & perch @ 3 weeks
4 wks - 6 wks Feed 3 times per day (7am - 3pm - 11pm) Start offering soft cooked foods at 5 weeks.
6wks - 8wks Feed morning and night - offer soft foods midday.
8wks - weaning Feed once before bedtime.


This is Emperor's sweet little sister.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The very pale pink eyes are a good indication that the baby is going to be a lutino pied.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks! What does a lutino pied look like? Is it lutino with white blotches or dark? Does it look like a normal lutino? According to the virtual breeder, a possible outcome for the hens would be pied lutino pearl, what would that look like? What color eyes would that be?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here are some pix's for you to use as a guide to see the areas to look to see if the bird is a lutino pied.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks! I'm keeping a file of things I'll need for future reference.


----------

